# 1984 Simplicity 16 HP Hydrostatic tiller attachment



## Fishintime4me (11 mo ago)

Hello folks!
Im new to the forum. Does anyone have any information on 1984 Simplicity 16 hp Hydrostatic tiller attachment instillation? I can not find a manual or photos of one like mine that has the belt drive for attachment on the right hand side. Any advice, instructions, photos or manual would greatly be appreciated.

Brad


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Brad, welcome to the tractor forum.

As I understand your problem, your tiller has the belt drive pulley on the right hand side, but your Simplicity tractor's drive pulley is on the left hand side. Please correct me if this is not the case.

If the above is correct, you have the wrong tiller attachment.


----------

